# Ridgid R4512 vs. Grizzly G0732



## donaldpmoran (Aug 11, 2012)

I am looking for a new table saw to upgrade from my entry level craftsman. I have been looking at the Ridgid R4512 and the Grizzly G0732. I have heard that this Ridgid model is being made be someone else. Some have had good luck with it and some have not. I have not heard too much on the Grizzly and I do know it is towards their lower end. Either would be a huge step up from what I am working with right now. Any advice would be greatly appreciated, even suggestions on something else would help. Thanks in advance.


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

Time to make popcorn and watch.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

The R4512 is much more proven, has a better warranty, has a built in mobile base, better fence, is larger and heavier, is less expensive, and easier to buy (or return). The G0732 is not a full size saw (25" deep vs 27"), has a mediocre fence, a 1 year warranty, and is unproven. I'm a fan of many Grizzly tools, but I fail to see many advantages that the G0732 has over direct competitors and even saws costing less.

The R4512 suffered from the same alignment issues that early models of the Cman 21833, and Grizzly G0715P did. Those have supposedly all be resolved for more than a year.

They're all made by "some else".


----------



## jmaichel (May 22, 2010)

Scott,
You have to have a list with canned responses to these questions by now…lol. In interest of full disclosure these are always my favorite topics to watch. Hopefully if the OP ends up buying a saw he will post which one, why and with some pics.

To OP, IMHO there is the R4512 is the better choice between these two saws because for one its more proven and more importantly is priced very well. If you are going to get a Grizzly table saw, it would make sense to just pay little more and get the 0715P, 0713 or 0661 all of which are on sale right now. Please let us know what you end up getting.


----------



## toolie (Mar 16, 2011)

+1 here for the 4512. for the reasons scott mentioned and: if you can find a HD that honors the harbor freight "20% off any single item" coupon, the 4512 could be had for $400 plus tax. also, in addition to the 4512's better warranty (3 years for ridgid vs. 1 year for grizzly), it is eligible, to the original purchaser, for ridgid's lifetime service agreement (LSA: http://www.ridgid.com/tools/power-tool-warranty ).

and, FWIW, i was able to purchase a NIB $700 generator for a neighbor @ a local HD and saved them $140 in the process with a HF 20% off coupon. unfortunately, according to HD customer service, honoring that coupon is at the store manager's discretion.


----------



## mprzybylski (Nov 21, 2011)

I have the R4512 and its a good saw. It's my first TS so I don't have anything to compare to but with proper tuning (which I didn't do when I first got it) and a good blade it'll be great for you. It's worth mentioning that I got it last year on Black Friday for $375 (25% off ridgid coupon, hoping for it again this year to get their oscillating spindle sander) so you may want to wait and see if they do it again this year. At $375 I think the saw is a steal.


----------



## lab7654 (Mar 31, 2012)

Add me for R4512. I don't own either of these saws, but I've been thoroughly researching saws of this level and I find good reviews of the Ridgid everywhere. The warranty is what really sticks out from the rest to me. It'll be the saw that I'll be buying, as soon as the budget allows…


----------



## MR_Cole (Jun 1, 2012)

for $75 more then that grizz you can get this grizz:
http://www.grizzly.com/products/10-Hybrid-Table-Saw-with-Riving-Knife-Polar-Bear-Series-/G0715P

Much better fence and cast iron wings


----------



## kajunkraft (May 7, 2012)

I have the ridgid 4512 and pretty much like it. I am a little confused about why the riving knife wobbles? There seems to be no way to adjust/tighten it and sometimes it stops a cut because it is not in the kerf.


----------



## mprzybylski (Nov 21, 2011)

@kajunkraft: you definitely have a problem or you did not read the directions fully. The riving knife is easily adjustable by the little screws on top of it (two different sizes for left/right and forward/back movement). This should all the explained in the manual if I remember correctly. If your knife is wobbling or stopping cuts that's a huge problem and very dangerous. I'd get it figured out ASAP.


----------



## kajunkraft (May 7, 2012)

Matt: Yes, there are screws to move it left/right, forward/back. However, the bracket itself is attached between the blade and the motor, around the arbor. That's where the wiggle is. Guess I probably will contact Ridgid.


----------



## whitebeast88 (May 27, 2012)

add me to the r4512.as soon as i save my pennies and nickel's thats what i'm buying.


----------



## BuzzBate (Nov 2, 2012)

I will actually have to disagree with most people on the 4512. I purchased mine a few months back and wish I had returned in within the grace period. For me, a $500 tool purchase is a large purchase. However, when I take into account that I'll end up spending another $250-300 dollars on a decent fence, I really wish I would have spend a grand on a decent grizzly that has a nice shop fox fence. I have to check my fence alignment every time I slide my fence. I can't get too upset since this is technically a contractors saw. My other complaints include the difficulty making zero clearance plates because of how thin they are, and the difficulty aligning to the miter slots. I find that even when it gets trued up, it moves slightly when the bolts are tightened back down. (I only loosen 1/2 a turn to reduce the movement.) This has just been my experience, but there are much better saws on the market for not a lot more money if you can wait.


----------



## toolie (Mar 16, 2011)

@buzzrate…...... no need to drop $300 on a fence system for a 4512. a new delta t2 is ~$165 shipped (they were down to ~$142 recently):

http://www.tools-plus.com/delta-36-t30.html

the 4512 takes a bit of cajoling, from what ive read, to align correctly. there are a few threads using a single handle bar clamp to help with the alignment (can't recall whicj forum i saw them on). as for ZCIs, they are probably like the ones on the emerson electric built ridgid and c-man TSs. just use 1/4" material and route a slight recess under the perimeter for a good fit.

BTW, when you purchased yours, didn't you try to find a HD that honors the "20% off any single item" harbor freight coupon? i saved a neighbor $140 plus tax on a genny i just bought him 2 weeks ago, and i've used those coupons several times at surrounding HDs. too bad. that $100 savings would have covered a large portion of the cost a t2.

and there aren't a lot of cabinet saws that provide a lifetime service agreement with them (assuming you registered your saw with the program). it's unfortunate you aren't enjoying your 4512. the general consensus is that they are a good value at $500 and a really good value at $400.


----------



## BuzzBate (Nov 2, 2012)

Sadly, they won't let me use the harbor freight coupons locally. I've seen quite a few good reviews on the delta t2 and think I'm going to give that a shot. The clamp method is the best way I've seen to align the saw. (PALS are not available for the 4512 yet, although the owner said if someone would give him accurate dimensions, he would begin making them.) With the added fence, the total will be $665 for an upgraded Ridgid R4512. Right now the Grizzly GO715P Hybrid Table Saw is on sale for $725. I don't think that it would even be comparing apples to apples between the two and for only $60 difference.


----------



## Kroden (Apr 23, 2012)

I bought the 4512 about 6 months ago and have generally been happy with it. I do feel its a little underpowered, but my options were limited with having a certain budget, and only 110v outlets. Although it can eventually make it through some 8/4 hard maple, so I don't know if I have a valid complaint about its power.

I do like that it's so quiet compared to the screaming banshee Craftsman I had before. I don't even need hearing protection while running it.

I do wish the riving knife was easier to adjust. I do a lot of cross-cuts on a sled, and the latch that holds the knife in one of two locations takes a hammer to loosen. Yet it easily tightens by finger strength, go figure. So switching from cross-cut to ripping (where I actually put the blade guard and prawns on) takes a minute and usually leaves me with a pinched finger.


----------



## toolie (Mar 16, 2011)

actually, it's a pretty good comparison. the G0715 is a a hybrid, just like the 4512. they even experienced the same blade/miter slot alignment relative to changing blade elevation problem not too long ago. and when wood recently tested TSs, the 4512 was it's top tool. and that $725 for the 0715 is really ~ $825, with shipping.

feeling that the tool isn't cooperating when attempts are made to set it up are frustrating. BTDT. but a little perseverance and patience usually helps me, after i've walked away once or twice rather than sledge hammer the GD tool out of frustration.


----------



## Charlie5791 (Feb 21, 2012)

G0715P has table mounted trunions.
Steel City 35990C is cast iron top with cabinet mounted trunions for $749

I have the all granite model and got it for $649. I think it's $699 now. The cabinet mounted trunions are what swung my vote.


----------



## Paden501 (Dec 19, 2011)

I have the Craftsman version of the 4512 and I couldn't be happier with it. My only real beef with the saw is that the fence isn't the greatest, but that is a problem that can eventually be remedied. Otherwise it's a good saw.


----------



## BLarge (Aug 29, 2011)

I'd get the 715P Hybrid Saw from Grizzly. I have had this Hybrid Saw for 6 months, and I love it. I wanted to get a full Cabinet Saw from Grizzly, 5HP, just because I tend to buy for the future, but I could not get the full size saw into my basement safely, and the 715P only being 400 lbs, two huge guys from the moving company got it there just fine.

The 715P is a serious machine, but I will encourage you if you do buy it, get 220 to run it even though it has the conversion ability to 110, which is a $6 part. Everything about the saw is heavy duty, the full dust collection is a must-have IMHO for your lungs, and it cuts like butter. I have a 5 foot outfeed table I built out of scraps in my shop, now you have a 30", safe rip capacity!

There are also some sweet addtions you can make from Grizzly, a slider attachement for crosscuts and mitres, and a router table with full alumuminum fence. I used sleds for my cabinet and other cross cuts, but one day it might be nice to not have to lug thise jammies around my space-tight shop.

I have excellent experince with Grizzly, I have a TS, Dust Collector, Planer, Mortiser and Bentop Sander from them… I also have a 14" Ridgid Bandsaw (which then tuned and has a good blade is a performer), and a 6 inch Ridgid Jointer that I love, so I have expereince with both brands…

In the end, I'd go Grizzly Hybrid. the weight, feel and finish will be a huge upgrade over a contractor saw, and you will be very happy.


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

I have the 4512. If you ask me the are both versions of some past Craftsman TS. The Griz looks like a Craftsman I bought in the 80's and the 4512 the 90's. They just don't have the motor hanging out the back anymore.


----------



## kajunkraft (May 7, 2012)

A few weeks ago I commented about my wobbly riving knife on the 4512. The next poster indicated that it needed to be addressed. For those who may have a similar situation I want to shed a little light on this subject. First of all, I did go through the "adjustment" process, per the owners manual. So long as the entire knife-holding bracket is "loose", adjustment is a moot point. So, since I was advised that this could be a problem (I never before used a riving knife - always removed safety stuff because it got in the way! Until I cut a couple of fingers pretty badly) I assumed the "wobble" was to let the knife find the kerf and stay in it? So, I called Ridgid customer service. It looked to me like maybe a bushing was missing (saw was purchased new). The rep I spoke with had no clue what the problem may be. Suggested I take it to a service center (like really? A very heavy saw already assembled is not too easy to just throw into the back of my truck!). The rep took my e-mail address and was going to send me a diagram so I could see if, indeed, a part was missing. E-mail never arrived. A friend stopped by and we began to look into this. He eventually noticed three very small set screws around the lower part of the bracket that went around the arbor. We figured out how to tighten them, not very easy at first. This took care of the problem. It has since loosened again so I added some loctite and they seem to be holding fine now. I have a lot of Ridgid tools and wouldn't have if I didn't generally like them. I very much like my 4512 table saw. I seem to always have problems "registering" for the lifetime warranty. Don't like that process at all. I understand that they can't send a tech out to every shop to check every problem, but this situation I feel was an exception that could have been handled differently. Anyway, for the money I still like this tool very much. Wish I could afford one of the "real" cabinet saws, but my small shop really needs mobility and the saw does a very good job in my experience.


----------



## BuzzBate (Nov 2, 2012)

Update: Since my last post, I have spent another hour or so and finished squaring up my Ridgid TS. I've been using some advice I read here on LJs to push the fence back before I clamp it down and that is helping quite a bit. Overall, the R4512 is a very adequate saw now. I even built a couple things this past weekend. I also have a Delta T2 on my Christmas List that I actually have a good chance of getting since no one knows what to get a newbie woodworker in my family.

All things considered, I don't "regret" my purchase near as much now, but I can't say that to do over, I wouldn't save a little longer and buy a nicer saw. However, most of the Ridgid tools that I have are good as gold. I wouldn't trade their planer, orbital sander and cordless set for anything comparable. I've already traded out an 18V battery and it was extremely easy at Home Depot. Took about 30 minutes and walked out with a brand new battery off the shelf.


----------



## toolie (Mar 16, 2011)

buzzbate…...... so when one of your batteries dies, the local HD did an exchange? and how did you register the replacement battery with the LSA? to the best of my knowledge, that activity of exchanging batteries is not an official HD policy. i'd b every interested if it was.


----------



## BuzzBate (Nov 2, 2012)

They exchanged my battery at the Tool Rental area. I had to take my battery and charger up there for them to check both. I was provided with documentation to register the new battery. I was told that they will send Ridgid tools in for me or exchange them at my local HD and they haven't let me down yet.


----------



## Jeff28078 (Aug 27, 2009)

I wonder what the OP is considering for his saw purchase? I'm curious to see if the posts had an effect on his decision. By the way I have a 3650 and it fits my needs perfectly.


----------



## BuzzBate (Nov 2, 2012)

I'm curious as well.


----------



## cutworm (Oct 2, 2010)

I gotta say I'm surprised. I figured the Ridgid haters would be all over this one. Most every tool I own is Ridgid. They are a really good value. Picking up a new Ridgid jointer tomorrow morning if any are still there.


----------



## kajunkraft (May 7, 2012)

I didn't realize there are "Ridgid haters"? I also have a lot of Ridgid tools and am generally pretty happy with them. What I am not happy about is doing business with Ridgid. They make you go thru all kinds of hoops to get their "lifetime service agreement". I entered earlier on this blog about a little problem with my 4512 table saw. Contacted Ridgid and, first of all, the guy I spoke with had NO CLUE what I was talking about and he said he would e-mail me a parts diagram which never arrived. But he suggested that I put this 300 lb. machine in my truck and take it to a service center (over 50 miles away). Everytime that I have tried to have even a battery replaced under the "lifetime service agreement" there was some glich that would not allow it to happen. I did buy a Ridgid miter saw thru CPO which had a couple of minor problems. CPO took care of them very promptly. I have over 50 Ridgid items and, like I said, am generally happy with them. Guess I am becoming a Ridgid hater.


----------



## DW833 (Mar 31, 2013)

Had similar issues as buzzbate on the 4512 fence. Buzzbate, you mentioned you now " push the fence back before I clamp it down". What do you mean by that? You push from front of fence toward the back to keep it stationary before clamping.

I would mention one other issue I had with 4512. The belt would work loose several times in the first couple of months that I had it. Had to open back and loosen knob, push mount for belt/motor to tighen belt and then tighten bolt again. It wasn't until I used loctite on the bolt that it would no longer loosen.


----------



## Bullet (Apr 14, 2009)

I love Ridgid tools - Hate the issues that I had with the 4512 - does that make me a Ridgid hater?


----------



## JimmyMac320 (Oct 2, 2014)

I purchased the G-715P hybrid Grizzly saw - I was like a kid on Christmas morning. The driver who delivered it - literally dropped it - on the back of his tractor trailer! It was backordered when I went to reorder so I opted for teh G0732. Not the same hp but having looked at the 4512 - and the fact that I've purchased all my major equipment from Grizzly in the past - I have no doubt I'll be getting some good quality.


----------



## ADHDan (Aug 17, 2012)

I'll throw another vote to the R4512. I picked one up with a HF coupon for about $400 plus tax a few years ago (but no alignment issues!), and while I don't *love * it I think it has a lot of bang for the buck, especially after I boosted it to 220v. I do consider it an entry-level table saw, a cut above a direct-drive screamer although not in league with a decent cabinet saw - but I think it's the most cost-efficient entry-level saw on the market. Even with the stock fence, it's served me well for the past three years and if necessary I could make do with it for many more.

Also, I've had very good experiences with Ridgid customer service. Maybe 18 months after I got the saw I noticed I was having trouble keeping the fence square no matter how much tuning and tightening I did, so I called Ridgid and they shipped me a brand new fence at no charge within a week. And if you live near a Ridgid service center, the saw body isn't too big to fit into a sedan (let alone a pickup or SUV) and hauled in for free servicing. My view is that if you aren't getting a heavy-duty contractor or cabinet saw, the R4512 is a very good machine.

But now, I'm hoping to scrounge up enough to upgrade to this: https://www.grizzly.com/products/G1023RLW. (I'm curious to see how much I could get for a two-year-old R4512 with a customized rolling base, a bunch of useful jigs and sleds, and a few relatively new blades.)


----------



## todd1962 (Oct 23, 2013)

No problems with my R4512 here. I expected a lot of discussion not in favor of this saw. My fence seems to work fine. The way I aligned my fence was first make sure the blade was aligned with the miter slots. I used a digital dial caliper for this. I aligned the fence by placing a carefully planed hardwood board in the miter slot, loosening the adjustment bolts on the fence, clamping the fence to the board, then tightening the adjustment bolts. Cuts great!


----------



## gtbuzz (Sep 19, 2011)

> I purchased the G-715P hybrid Grizzly saw - I was like a kid on Christmas morning. The driver who delivered it - literally dropped it - on the back of his tractor trailer! It was backordered when I went to reorder so I opted for teh G0732. Not the same hp but having looked at the 4512 - and the fact that I ve purchased all my major equipment from Grizzly in the past - I have no doubt I ll be getting some good quality.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I tried the G0715P briefly before I ended up with my SawStop PCS (long story). I'll have to say this issue you experienced is definitely among my list of nits with that saw. It's shipped upright on a palette that's far too small for how high the CG is. It seems the tipping issues are not all that uncommon. Driver flat out told me it tipped over twice on him and he's seen it happen before. I suppose they did that to save shipping cost by reducing the sq footage, but it's certainly something to be aware of for potential 715 owners. Definitely give it a good once over before signing for anything. To Grizzly's credit, they stood behind their product.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

> I purchased the G-715P hybrid Grizzly saw - I was like a kid on Christmas morning. The driver who delivered it - literally dropped it - on the back of his tractor trailer! It was backordered when I went to reorder so I opted for teh G0732. Not the same hp but having looked at the 4512 - and the fact that I ve purchased all my major equipment from Grizzly in the past - I have no doubt I ll be getting some good quality.
> 
> - JimmyMac320


JMac320 - It's worth noting that the G0732 isn't quite a full size saw….it's only 25" deep vs the standard of 27" for most full size saws. It's also got steel wings and a fairly modest fence. I'm a Grizzly supporter when they deserve it, but IMHO the G0732 isn't overly competitive with some other locally available choices….Delta 36-725, R4512,Cman 21833, Steel City 35990 to name a few. For $750 to your door, I'm not convinced it's the most saw in the price range. That doesn't make it a bad saw, but is food for thought before it's too late to reconsider….


----------



## JeanValjean (Mar 6, 2011)

I have the 4512 but went into the purchase with eyes wide open…
Local HD had a demo unit (actually purchased and returned) assembled on the floor…I offered $275 for it and they bit!!
It took a few hours but I got the fence perfectly aligned with the slot and the blade aligned as well.
I do not have any of the blade alignment issues some have had when raising the blade so thankful there..

No probs with the riving knife…I did put a Forrest WW2 think kerf blade on it and I routinely cut through 2" thick hardwoods with no problems at all…

Would definitely purchase this saw again.


----------

